# Farbauftrag max 300% ?



## compact (10. August 2005)

Wie kann ich einem Bild sagen, dass es max. einen Farbauftrag von 300% haben darf?

Ich habe PS 7 und PS CS

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfef!


----------



## der_Jan (10. August 2005)

Ich bezweifele dass das rein logisch geht. By the Way: was willst du damit bezwecken?


----------



## compact (10. August 2005)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich Fremdbilder habe die ich auf einem Flyer drucken lasse. Diese Bilder haben teilweis bis zu 360% Farbauftrag und das wiederum macht meiern Druckerei Bauchweh, bis die lassen einen max. Fabrauzftrag von 300% zu.


----------



## Ellie (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

Du schaust unter Farbeinstellungen nach, dort kannst Du ein eigenes CMYK einrichten und hier auch den Gesamtfarbauftrag, Tonwertzuwachs und UCR/GCR Methode auswählen und einstellen.

Bild - Modus - CMYK

Bearbeiten - Farbeinstellungen - eigenes CMYK (Arbeitsfarbräume) auswählen.

Es erscheint ein Fenster in dem Du jetzt festlegst wie die Daten verarbeitet werden sollen. Unter anderem der Gesamtfarbauftrag. Das eigene CMYK kannst Du unter einem eigenen Namen speichern.

Ich habe mich vor kurzem mit jemandem gestritten, ob man nun in ein Profil konvertieren muß oder ob es reicht ein Profil zuzuweisen und mit in das Bild zu speichern. Meiner Erfahrung nach geht beides, wobei die Konvertierung nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen ist. Es macht also Sinn das Originalbild aufzubewahren.

Am besten fragst Du deinen Drucker was er lieber möchte und welche Einstellungen er gerne hätte.

Und einen Link zum Thema Farbmanagement: http://www.grafikrausz.at/cmglossary01.php

LG,
Ellie


----------



## compact (12. August 2005)

Vielen Dank! Ich habe ein eigenes cmyk-Profil erstellt und da dden max. Farbauftrag auf 300% gesetzt. In meiern Not wußte ich mi rnicht anders zu helfen, als das cmyk-Bild in RGB umzuwandeln und diess RGB-Bild mir meinem speziellen cmyk-Profil wieder in cmyk umzuwandeln und es klappte mit sehr sehr wenig Verlusten erstaunlich gut.

Vielen Dank!


----------

